# Andy Thompson, Richmond Times Dispatch outdoors writer



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Andy Thomspon writes for the Richmond Times Dispatch as the outdoor writer.
The fact that he did not write an article from the pro access side concerning the situation down in Hatteras makes him unpopular to me. I feel he did a great disservice by not spreading the word about what is happening down in Hatteras, even when asked to do so several times. 
In my opinon, and that of several others I have spoken to, an editorial by him of the stiuation there may have opend a few eyes and may have helped the stituation down there in Hatty.


In my opinion, a good journalist is interested in the truth, not what he is told to write. A journalist then just becomes a hack for whichever paper they are writing for. Writing untruths and and stories of illegal actions would further undermine a journalists integrity, once again, in my opinion.

The situation in Hatty lies fully at the feet of the NPS for not formulising a plan as required by law, even though they had more than twenty years to do so. The did not even meet the deadline for having the new plan set set-up and yet I would imagine if we were late geting off the beach, a ticket would be issued.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok I'll play........You think just because a writer does a peice it get printed? Well it don't.....Again I will say....If the Publisher and or Editor does not want it to print it doesn't. Maybe he did maybe he didn't.....You or we have no way of knowing.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

both good points... DHL your in charge of finding out what the scoop is.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell fire...I work for a mews paper in a management position and can't get them to write about it...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

why not Mike? Hatterss has to be a top vacation spot for Richmonders. Seems there would be interest.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Beats me. I bring it up every staff meeting....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> Beats me. I bring it up every staff meeting....


There must be an underlying reason that no one wants to take this up Mike.

You are correct, we have no way of knowing. Unless the answer is dug deeper for.

Either way, it is acceptable to be upset about something that wasn't/isn't reported in a major newspaper wherein many of it's readers use the OBX as a vaction spot. Especailly when it stops us fishing.
Praps someone in NC has put the lean on so no unfavorable reporting stops people from going to the Nags head area.
I forget the mutimedia coorperation's name that owns the RTD(you prolly know Mike), but is there any chance they are centered in NC, possibly Charlotte?
Not conspiracy thinking, just thinking.
I'd like to think we are on the same side Mike.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

*andys fishing reports*

i read his reports every friday . it seems to me that he is more into camping/biking/hiking than fishing.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

abumike said:


> hell fire...i work for a mews paper in a management position and can't get them to write about it...


if i worked for a mews paper, i'd at least know how to spell:--|


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Good point siropcorn:


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

RAYTOGS said:


> if i worked for a mews paper, i'd at least know how to spell:--|


Pot meet kettle...



RAYTOGS said:


> I was fishing at the hrbt hampton side a few wweks ago when a boat came out of the bridge by fort monroe.


weeks, not wweks



RAYTOGS said:


> I'm sure looking forward to comming down.coffee and lunch sounds good too.
> 
> 
> Darren


coming, not comming



RAYTOGS said:


> It was great to finally meet you guy's,and thanks again to chris for putting it together. The fishing could have been a little better, but there were a few trout caught.
> 
> 
> Darren


guys, not guy's



RAYTOGS said:


> I think rob on the reel escape has walk ons right now for $195 out of hattera's on saturdays.


Hatteras, not hattera's



RAYTOGS said:


> Is'nt there an area between sandbridge and corolla that is open to beach driving? I know there are houses down there that are only accessable? By a wheel drive.
> 
> Darren


Isn't, not Is'nt

Typos are common on message boards. Look, before you leap!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The worst ting is, nothing has done anyting for us, or more importantly, them, down ther in Hatty.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I GUESS THAT WOULD BE HATTERAS, BUT THEN AGAIN I DONT WORK FOR A NEWSPAPER IN A MANAGEMENT POSITION


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dood said:


> Pot meet kettle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks "dood" but it's all good. there are those that have nothing constructive to contribute to anything.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

See what I mean..................


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> The worst ting is, nothing has done anyting for us, or more importantly, them, down ther in Hatty.


Well Darren thats human nature. For most it's "Outta sight, outta mind"........It's Media General and no they are not based in NC.....


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

GUY'S IM JUST JABBING YA. I CANT TYPE THAT WELL EETHER.:beer:.

DARREN

AS FAR AS ANDY THOMPSON GOES, I THINK HE COULD SPEND LESS TIME DOING CYCLING AND X-GAMES STORIES AND DO SOME BETTER FISHING REPORTS. WHEN GARVEY WINNEGER WAS DOING THE OUTDOORS REPORTS HE FOCUSED MORE ON THE FISHING SIDE AND I DONT REMEMMBER EVEN HEARING THE WORD CYCLE, AND I THINK HE WAS A BETTER OUTDOOR WRITER. JUST MY .02


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

RAYTOGS said:


> GUY'S IM JUST JABBING YA. I CANT TYPE THAT WELL EETHER.:beer:.


When mews is pronounced it sounds just like muse. I thought you were using a very sharp play on words by referring to a your news paper as a muse paper. I’m disappointed to now learn you just accidentally fat-fingered the keyboard.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> if i worked for a mews paper, i'd at least know how to spell:--|


That is too funny....
Laughed so hard, put a stitch in my side!
Keep up the banter back and forth!......


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dirty,*

we have an outdoor editor for The Roanoke Times that I hammered on for 2 years about the mess at the obx. Put up some general info but never an in-depth article. Now I don't know if he wrote it and it was killed or he only paid lip service. I feel like it was the latter, being the Times is a liberal green weeny. Damned sorry excuse to have to make a living hiding from the bosses. I e-mailed him one time and asked when he thought he might get offen the fence. And if I could have all the splinters his ass had collected from riding said fence. Told him I needed to build a shed and was sure he had enough wood to make 2x4" to put up the building.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> we have an outdoor editor for The Roanoke Times that I hammered on for 2 years about the mess at the obx. Put up some general info but never an in-depth article. Now I don't know if he wrote it and it was killed or he only paid lip service. I feel like it was the latter, being the Times is a liberal green weeny. Damned sorry excuse to have to make a living hiding from the bosses. I e-mailed him one time and asked when he thought he might get offen the fence. And if I could have all the splinters his ass had collected from riding said fence. Told him I needed to build a shed and was sure he had enough wood to make 2x4" to put up the building.


Brilliant WD. Best I have heard in quite a while.
Get snow up there today? Still getting the troutsicles?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

This Thompson dude sure does like to advertise for Eberwein by posting all the catfish his clients catch. His fishing report is hardly that at all, I don't even read it anymore.


Dean


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Well my opinion on the topic is: People will do anything to stop fishing. It does'nt matter how far they have to go. Same with hunting. People will do anything so a fish does'nt get a hook in its mouth. I mean really, beating the water with paddles, hassling charter boat captians, protesting at bait shops, playing loud music in the middle of public hunting ground, putting HARD WORKING tackle shop, and hunting outlet owners OUT of business. It's not about the wildlife, it's about shutting down the hunting/fishing way of life. I guess that's my 2 cents. :beer:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

ketch69 said:


> This Thompson dude sure does like to advertise for Eberwein by posting all the catfish his clients catch. His fishing report is hardly that at all, I don't even read it anymore.
> 
> 
> Dean




He doesn't control that, anyone can call in what ever fish they want, I've been in there many times.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok I had to delete the whole post I just wrote because It sounded sexest, and some might have found it Offensive.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

TimKan7719 said:


> Ok I had to delete the whole post I just wrote because It sounded sexest, and some might have found it Offensive.


Aw, come on, post it.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jesus, I never knew Andy was this hated.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

:--|


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dood said:


> Pot meet kettle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dirtyhandslopez said:


> Andy Thomspon writes for the Richmond Times Dispatch as the outdoor writer.
> The fact that he did not write an article from the pro access side concerning the situation down in Hatteras makes him unpopular to me. I feel he did a great disservice by not spreading the word about what is happening down in Hatteras, even when asked to do so several times.
> In my opinon, and that of several others I have spoken to, an editorial by him of the stiuation there may have opend a few eyes and may have helped the stituation down there in Hatty.
> 
> ...


 Spelling is not a really big problem on a Fishing Site. lol. WE have an "OUTDOOR" guy here. He likes BOATS. Most of what we get is seems to be something he was told on the phone. I would love to see Lee Tolliver on a beach or a pier. JMHO.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

RATTLE ON!!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

jamesvafisher said:


> Well my opinion on the topic is: People will do anything to stop fishing. It does'nt matter how far they have to go. Same with hunting. People will do anything so a fish does'nt get a hook in its mouth. I mean really, beating the water with paddles, hassling charter boat captians, protesting at bait shops, playing loud music in the middle of public hunting ground, putting HARD WORKING tackle shop, and hunting outlet owners OUT of business. It's not about the wildlife, it's about shutting down the hunting/fishing way of life. I guess that's my 2 cents. :beer:


I agree whole heartedly jamesvafisher what these folks need to realize is alot of the areas they are talking about were set aside by anglers and hunters ( who proposed the National Park systerm??? Theodore Roosevelt, a outdoorsmen i might add.) Now I'm not one to criticize the activities or beliefs of others( unless its illegal), but we need to project outdoorsmen in a better light, I mean come on do you really need that 17" flounder? Really? You know its illegal to keep it. Theses Vegheads hear us talk about this and its no wonder they hate us, we police ourselves, keep the areas where we fish clean(I'm guilty of this sometimes too). We might be able to turn the tide of this wanna be eco-freak bs 


This is just my .02 


P.S. why do need to drive on the sand to the beach carry your gear like a man!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

redneckranger said:


> I agree whole heartedly jamesvafisher what these folks need to realize is alot of the areas they are talking about were set aside by anglers and hunters ( who proposed the National Park systerm??? Theodore Roosevelt, a outdoorsmen i might add.) Now I'm not one to criticize the activities or beliefs of others( unless its illegal), but we need to project outdoorsmen in a better light, I mean come on do you really need that 17" flounder? Really? You know its illegal to keep it. Theses Vegheads hear us talk about this and its no wonder they hate us, we police ourselves, keep the areas where we fish clean(I'm guilty of this sometimes too). We might be able to turn the tide of this wanna be eco-freak bs
> 
> 
> This is just my .02
> ...


Actually, we do a great job of policing ourselves. I've never seen fishermen trash a beach or location. 

I hope you get to fish the outer banks one day so you'll understand why we need beach access. Walking 3 miles to the point with various rods, coolers, weights, etc isn't feasible.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Excuse me but,,,,,,If they get there way you won't even walk to The Point....

I have made the hike, it ain't 3 miles. Not something I like doing but I will if I have too in the spring...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

skunk king said:


> Actually, we do a great job of policing ourselves. I've never seen fishermen trash a beach or location.
> 
> I hope you get to fish the outer banks one day so you'll understand why we need beach access. Walking 3 miles to the point with various rods, coolers, weights, etc isn't feasible.


i take a 2 year old back country fishing its is feasible


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RAYTOGS said:


> RATTLE ON!!


 Is that a "Go Get Them"? Winter fishing starts, and HE STOPS. 


redneckranger said:


> I agree whole heartedly jamesvafisher what these folks need to realize is alot of the areas they are talking about were set aside by anglers and hunters ( who proposed the National Park systerm??? Theodore Roosevelt, a outdoorsmen i might add.) Now I'm not one to criticize the activities or beliefs of others( unless its illegal), but we need to project outdoorsmen in a better light, I mean come on do you really need that 17" flounder? Really? You know its illegal to keep it. Theses Vegheads hear us talk about this and its no wonder they hate us, we police ourselves, keep the areas where we fish clean(I'm guilty of this sometimes too). We might be able to turn the tide of this wanna be eco-freak bs
> 
> 
> This is just my .02
> ...


 The ECO-FREAKS are going to get us ALL kicked off the beach. Know what a sand bucket is? Ever stepped in one? The ones that use and abuse the beach are not only fishermen, but WE get the blame. Pure fishing. No parties, etc. I never had to walk to the point. I either drove or thumbed a ride. Thats "Back" when people actually Talked and Trusted the people you were talking to. WE kept the beach CLEAN THEN. JMVVHO!!!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

redneckranger said:


> i take a 2 year old back country fishing its is feasible


you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

*good vs bad*

The whole issue seems to boil down to conservative vs liberals or less government vs more government. Newspapers and other media are generally liberal because bad sells more than good. They are not inclined to take up the cause of you fish murdering, turtle stomping, shotgun and pistol toting nuts. It is much more emotionally stimulating to report on the plight of turtles and birds who are negatively impacted by the human and subsequent commerce surrounding there habitat. Maybe the birds have a newspaper that talks about the unfortuneate human who is shat upon by the gulls and eagles. Sportsman are generally good folks who need less government. All sportsman, fisherman, hunters and shooters should stay together on these issues and flood the editor desk, phone and email with our opinion.
just my 2 cents
T


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

It's not just the driving that's getting shut down, it's the BEACHES. People are not even allowed to walk on the beaches anymore. Fed's are killing native predators down there. But for what, nothing more to make it look better for them. You need to drive those beaches to fish them. Watch Piping Mad, it teaches things, just look up all the vids on youtube about this topic


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

And, when they're shutting down beaches, you can't get there regardless of your political persuasion. This is not liberal vs conservative or dem vs rep. And you don't gain access because of the card you carry.

I do agree that all outdoors people need to work together in preserving access to public lands. When it's closed, whether you fish, hunt, or watch birds, it's still closed.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it's more about the public being told lies from Audubon and the Defenders of Wildlife than left vs. right. They'll publish propaganda like the "beach bums" story or ones claiming ORVs are running over chicks, giving the public the impression there are no regulations in place and the options are between wide open wheelies on the beach and some protection. Well, we've had sensible measures in place for years where wildlife was protected all the while we enjoyed ORV access. The options were between continued sensible resource protections vs. draconian closers, especially around plovers. I believe it's the length of 3 aircraft carriers for one bird. The turtle protections close entire strips of beaches. For comparison, Ft. Lauderdale and other SE beaches with ORV access just put up a couple markers and have much, much higher turtle populations than Cape Hatteras. There were speed limits and only street legal vehicles were allowed on the beach. Now you can't even walk to the best spots.

Anyway, the environmental nuts have done a good job misinforming the public, enough that they have won and we're off the beach. So much for public access to public resources.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

skunk king said:


> I think it's more about the public being told lies from Audubon and the Defenders of Wildlife than left vs. right. Anyway, the environmental nuts have done a good job misinforming the public, enough that they have won and we're off the beach. So much for public access to public resources.





Dr. Bubba said:


> And, when they're shutting down beaches, you can't get there regardless of your political persuasion. This is not liberal vs conservative or dem vs rep. And you don't gain access because of the card you carry.
> 
> I do agree that all outdoors people need to work together in preserving access to public lands. When it's closed, whether you fish, hunt, or watch birds, it's still closed.


Respectfully, the audubon, as it stands today, is an extension of the left. And shutting down the beach is not just about the accsess or the animals. It is about government control of land. 
Do not drink the kuleade.
T


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

skunk king said:


> you don't know what you're talking about.


I've taken my Baby and Baby's grandmother a mile or so down Back Bay. Intend to take the Babe and Babe's Mother all the way down to False Cape this summer. I do know what I am talking about


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I've taken my Baby and Baby's grandmother a mile or so down Back Bay. Intend to take the Babe and Babe's Mother all the way down to False Cape this summer. I do know what I am talking about


So you're going to walk down to Cape Point in the fall or spring, at night, below the median tide line, with waders, 8-n bait rod, bait, cooler, tackle, drinks, and a baby? It is over 3 miles of walking there and back. And then if you catch something you want to keep, you've got to haul it out too.

I've done the walk and it sucked. You have to leave so much gear back at the truck that it really limits what you can do. I got down to the point, had a bitter take off my shock leader on the first cast only to realize I left the leader material in the truck. What if you blow up your reel, will you take line to respool? How many hooks and weights? And what if you want to bring multiple rods and setups? 

No ORV access severely limits what you can do down there, and for no good reason. It's not like hiking a trout stream out west, something I do as well. Surf fishing requires more and heavier gear as well as a way to get our catch back, enough that a vehicle is necessary.

But of course with the new regs, we won't even be able to walk to the point. We're all going to have to get kayaks and paddle around the closures, hoping we can beach there to drum fish. I hope the Coast Guard keeps a boat near the shoals to help out those that will surely struggle.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

twidpa said:


> Respectfully, the audubon, as it stands today, is an extension of the left. And shutting down the beach is not just about the accsess or the animals. It is about government control of land.
> Do not drink the kuleade.
> T


I hear ya and aren't drinking the coolaid. I think it best we stay focused on the access issue. We discuss about the larger scheme of things once we're back on the beach fishing and enjoying nature like we have for generations.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

skunk king said:


> So you're going to walk down to Cape Point in the fall or spring, at night, below the median tide line, with waders, 8-n bait rod, bait, cooler, tackle, drinks, and a baby? It is over 3 miles of walking there and back. And then if you catch something you want to keep, you've got to haul it out too.
> 
> I've done the walk and it sucked. You have to leave so much gear back at the truck that it really limits what you can do. I got down to the point, had a bitter take off my shock leader on the first cast only to realize I left the leader material in the truck. What if you blow up your reel, will you take line to respool? How many hooks and weights? And what if you want to bring multiple rods and setups?
> 
> ...


Yeah, very well am thinking about doing just that this spring. I have learned to be skinny about what I bring and need after many trips without a truck.
Does it make it easier with a truck? Sure. Do you have to have a truck with you to do what you need to do? No. I am sure there are plent of peeps that cauht big drum at the Point last year with the closures. they just went ahead and did it, caught fish and didn't go around shouting about it.
I always take line to respool and more often than not a spare reel How many rods do you fish on the Point with? Most of the pro's I see are only fishing one rod, no spike
If I can't walk a mile and a half with some tackle and a Babe, I will consider it over. Heck, even my Mum walks to work and back a mile each way, and she's pushing 67. It is all about what you are used to...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

No worries Darren. Some should really experience it before they comment....It's all about how much you want it....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

twidpa said:


> Respectfully, the audubon, as it stands today, is an extension of the left. And shutting down the beach is not just about the accsess or the animals. It is about government control of land.
> Do not drink the kuleade.
> T


Respectfully, Audoban, SELC and DOW are about the money...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Respectfully, Audoban, SELC and DOW are about the money...


Yep, but it's all one and the same in my opinion. They centralize power so that it can be turned into a revenue stream. Their members think they're doing good deeds by keeping us fishermen off the beach and from running over plovers(there version of the facts, of course a lie) and the leaders laugh all the way to the bank. Environmentalism is a big business now and the business is fueled by an intrusive federal government and friendly laws to environmental plaintiffs. I read an article recently stating environmental lawyers have billed billions of dollars by suing the federal government over stuff like this. I think they were getting $450 an hour to sue. So they work on kicking us off the beach and the tax payer flips the bill, all the while living off donations made to their organizations. Quite the racket.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Cdog said:


> Respectfully, Audoban, SELC and DOW are about the money...


aint dat da troof!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Andy Thomspon writes for the Richmond Times Dispatch as the outdoor writer.
> The fact that he did not write an article from the pro access side concerning the situation down in Hatteras makes him unpopular to me. I feel he did a great disservice by not spreading the word about what is happening down in Hatteras, even when asked to do so several times.
> In my opinon, and that of several others I have spoken to, an editorial by him of the stiuation there may have opend a few eyes and may have helped the stituation down there in Hatty.
> 
> ...


THIS IS GOOD POSTED HERE . iIt got people thinking and posting up.
Maybe if you write a letter to the editor (hopefully they will print it in the paper)about him and the situation it will inform more readers of the paper of the situation and one never knows what results that could bring.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> No worries Darren. Some should really experience it before they comment....It's all about how much you want it....


And thats it, the fish are still there. The rules fing suck. Yes it is a looong walk, I am sure its a long paddle, haven't tried that(at least at night). However there there are still fish to catch. There are places in the sound, places that ya may not have looked at before..... that being said, we must never give up the fight!!!! FREE AND OPEN is what we were promised and what we DESERVE!!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

the big thing is that if they are closing this beach down, its not gonna be the last thing they try to shut down. I don't care if you fish hardcore, fish once a year, or even just wanna try fishing out you need to worry about this because hatteras isnt the only place audobon is going to try to close down. I can promise that.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

skunk king said:


> Yep, but it's all one and the same in my opinion. They centralize power so that it can be turned into a revenue stream. Their members think they're doing good deeds by keeping us fishermen off the beach and from running over plovers(there version of the facts, of course a lie) and the leaders laugh all the way to the bank. Environmentalism is a big business now and the business is fueled by an intrusive federal government and friendly laws to environmental plaintiffs. I read an article recently stating environmental lawyers have billed billions of dollars by suing the federal government over stuff like this. I think they were getting $450 an hour to sue. So they work on kicking us off the beach and the tax payer flips the bill, all the while living off donations made to their organizations. Quite the racket.


 OV is on the Block. Buy it up, Build it up, Kick out everyone that "Doesn't live there". BS about "plovers" that are lost anyway. Stupid out of the gene pool. Why are they here? Lion fish are way north. There is more going on than they tell us. Not the first time this has happened to the Earth. 100yrs or so, OBX may be gone. The Government Lies to US about everything!!!! These BS Lawyers ar in fo the $$$$$$$. Class action is a joke. Look them up. 76M$ awarded, 60M$ went to the lawyers. $$450hr is a joke. They charge $2-3-7T and hour. They say "HI" and you just spent $50. JME.


----------

